# URGENT: How To Check BPT Functionality?



## SkunkWorks (Nov 4, 2007)

Quick question, how do I check the BPT (backpressure transducer) valve on the U13? 

Car doesn't pass emissions due to high N0x, everything other part of the EGR system is functional yet the EGR diaphragm still does not move when the throttle is open.

Much appreciated!


----------



## SkunkWorks (Nov 4, 2007)

Just to clarify, I have the BPT valve off the car right now. Using a regular bicycle pump with an attachment connected to the port on the bottom of the BPT port (exhaust), I applied pressure. However, I was still able to blow freely into and out of the 2 ports on top.

Does this mean the BPT is defective?


----------



## altlogic (Feb 20, 2012)

I just replaced mine last friday.

Try doing it with pressure applied to the bottom line out like you were, but then plug one of the ends on the 2 ports above it. Then apply a vacuum on the open port. There should be no airflow with the positive pressure in the bottom line. 

Also with the one port on top still plugged and no pressure in the bottom line, air should pass through the open port. 

Hope this helps.


----------

